# Noosa & Bateman's Bay...anything To Drink There?



## Gerard_M (6/1/08)

OK I have pretty much got everything packed into boxes for our big move. Next week I will be spending valuable time playing golf & going to the beach at Bateman's Bay with the family. After that we will need a holiday, so its off to Noosa. We feel that with the move to Warrnambool so close now, we need to discover what Victorians are really like. Noosa is an obvious choice as it seems most of Victoria has relocated there in the last 10 years  

These will be tough times, & of course I will need to find a few good beers. Where are they to be found in these parts?
Am I going to head to the nearest BWS or Dan Murphys or is there a really good independent Bottlo that stocks some interesting varieties nearby? Better still is there a micro in either of these places?

If you know of anything that stands out, don't keep it a secret!

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## winkle (6/1/08)

Check out the Sunshine Coast Brewery while your up at Noosa


----------



## Gerard_M (6/1/08)

winkle said:


> Check out the Sunshine Coast Brewery while your up at Noosa



Thanks, I saw that earlier, but Kunda Park seems a bit of a long walk from Noosa. Their website is not up yet, do they do take aways? Anyone know where they are on tap up there?

Cheers
Gerard

sent them an email to enquire about outlets


----------



## Uncle Fester (7/1/08)

No Micro or anything at Bateman's Bay.

Sometimes the Soldiers Club has Coopers on tap though...

Fess


----------



## Fatgodzilla (7/1/08)

Uncle Fester said:


> No Micro or anything at Bateman's Bay.
> 
> Sometimes the Soldiers Club has Coopers on tap though...
> 
> Fess




Sorry Gerard, but we down here on the south coast are very much the poor relations of the craft brewing scene. If there is a micro anywhere south of Wollongong I've not seen it. 

If the missus goes on the traditional shopping at Mogo, check out the Mogo Cellars. I noticed on my way home from Xmas in' Gong that he's advertising over 30 craft beers for sale, but I haven't as yet dropped in. I'll do a recce in next few days and upgrade this assessment. Maybe you can tell the owner a few things ?! I'll be interested to talk to them myself and see how they are going

Otherwise, Batemans Bay and south is very much VB / Tooheys country. The bottle shops at the Bay rarely stray from the mains, though the Woolies next to the Soldiers Club has occasional special, but few and far between. Take a few from Dan Murphys to tide you over. If the weather turns foul and you need someone to drink with, give me a hoy.

27 holes at Catalina should keep you busy for a while


----------



## Screwtop (7/1/08)

Theres a Dan Murphys at Noosaville, no micros at Noosa but the 25 min trip to the SCB is worthwhile, PM beersom and arrange a tour, few of us locals would welcome an excuse to meet a fellow brewer at SCB, might even be lucky enough to taste some of their Rauchbier again. Gotta eat right - Gusto's on the river at Noosaville (poor beer selection at present, but I keep working on em) and the world famous Spirit House Restaurant at Yandina. And don't forget a visit to the Cinema at Noosa Junction :huh:


----------



## fixa (7/1/08)

Batemans Bay sucks for beer. If you make a 10 min drive down the highway to Mogo, there's a little bottlo that sells some good non mainstream beers. God i spent some money there once my keg ran out....


----------



## Gerard_M (7/1/08)

Thanks guys
Looks like we will be heading to Mogo to stockup for week 1, then Dan Murphys at Noosaville for week 2. Sunshine Coast Brewery sounds great, but for that part of the trip I will be without "Brownie points" so I am not going to push my luck & ask just yet. 
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Batz (7/1/08)

And then there's Screwy,Bindi,Tidalpete and myself all in the area.

Batz


----------

